# Xbox or Wii for 5yr old?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

My missus wants to get our 5yr old son a Wii for Xmas as he loves his Nintendo DS. Im not sure I want him to have a games console at such a young age. I have a PS3 but dont let him use it incase he deletes my videos/photos by mistake. 

So if SWMBO wins and we get him a games console, I was thinking of possibly an Xbox so I could use it also. I have no interest in the Wii.

Would an Xbox be suitable for a 5yr old? Are there many suitable games for 5/6 yr olds?


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

For the xbox there are the Lego games, toy story etc oh and sonic is a good one :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Xbox imho, the wii is a big novelty but it wears off and it'll sit idle after a couple of months.


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Xbox, my niece got bored of the Wii very quickly. Plus it's there if you ever was allowed to have a go.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

aha had this last year with the grandson (also 5 ) got him the Wi and I got an Xbox ....and do I ever get near it ...NO 

so I would say get the Xbox


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Is say the Wii cause it will help him be active etc... Xbox is amazing but its a lay back and play, unless you get kinect, then its xbox everytime. I'm not saying your lads fat or anything BTW lol but the extra movement etc... Will be good for him, and will tire him out quicker lol


----------



## Mush (Jan 13, 2008)

Xbox all the way, my 5 year old daughter loves playing on mine and she can work the Kinect better than the wife


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Xbox with Kinect,
With the Wii, once you get the hang of it, you can 'cheat' & just shake the controller, where as, with Kinect, it can see you, so you have to jump & dance & generally just go for it!! - Great fun too :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone, seems the Xbox is the prefered one. 

Is the Xbox 360 S console the top model? And would the 4GB model be suitable? I already have a PS3 250GB so dont think I need a large hard-drive on the Xbox.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

5 year's old?!

Can't you give him a box to play with.. you know back in the day i'd of played for hours with a empty big box! lol


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

my daughter is 5 and struggles with the size of her hands and the size of the controller it just doesnt happen


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

My 5 year old loves the wii. Never had an xbox, but we had a PS3 for a while and he never showed any interest at all - but then i think he was only 3 when i sold it.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

We have both (but no five year old) personally I would of thought a Wii would be much better for younger players. It's more family orientated with more intuitive games that I think kids would adapt to more easily. The Xbox does have games aimed at younger kids but I defiantly think it's more of a teenager+ type of gamers console. My personal favourite out the two is however the Xbox. But if it was me I'd buy the Wii for the kids.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

The Wii is good when there are several people to play with but when playing on your own the Xbox is much better.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

No Forza4 or halo anniversary or battlefield on the wii


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

bigmc said:


> No Forza4 or halo anniversary or battlefield on the wii


I am sure there five year old will be gutted with that! 

However "Dad" probably will be :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

bigmc said:


> No Forza4 or halo anniversary or battlefield on the wii


Dont forget Gears of War, MW3....


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

My 6 year old son wont stop playing the xbox when hes at mine , he never bothers about the ps3 , his mums got the wii , he'll play it sometimes , he's got a dsi but hardly plays it now , ive got the kinect for the xbox but he aint to keen on it , he'd rather laugh at me trying to play it , id buy the xbox for your kid , try and buy the one with the bigger memory


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

My nephew loves the Wii it's good for him as he is disabled so it's easier for him to control if you go for the xbox get a decent size memory as you may want to download games and as always there be updates and add ons to deal with


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

It has to be Xbox with kinect. I got the wii when it launched and it got used for around 1 week till I got bored of it. I would avoid the 4gb Xbox though it's not got enough storage.:thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Go xbox with kinect and some thing like Kinectimals.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

You have to be having a laff rigth?

Getting a 5 year old a games console.....how about getitng him some normal toys he can go out and play with in the garden and get some fresh air....or dare I say it a bike and then he can get some exercise?

Seriously if you want to child to be fat, obese and have zero social skills go ahead and get a console for him....otherwise get some toys that are more fitting for a 5 year old.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Simples

Xbox - plus Cod MW3 and you play it when the little one has finished with Lego games


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> You have to be having a laff rigth?
> 
> Getting a 5 year old a games console.....how about getitng him some normal toys he can go out and play with in the garden and get some fresh air....or dare I say it a bike and then he can get some exercise?
> 
> Seriously if you want to child to be fat, obese and have zero social skills go ahead and get a console for him....otherwise get some toys that are more fitting for a 5 year old.


I agree to some extent but you should have tried taking my atari or Spectrum off me - Im not even going to mention my amstrad cpc464


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

but how is this child going to find the toys in the garden under all the snow or in the rain when its dark at 4pm as well


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Showshine said:


> I agree to some extent but you should have tried taking my atari or Spectrum off me - Im not even going to mention my amstrad cpc464


showing your age now lee


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

31 and counting bud


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

zx81, bbc micro


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> You have to be having a laff rigth?
> 
> Getting a 5 year old a games console.....how about getitng him some normal toys he can go out and play with in the garden and get some fresh air....or dare I say it a bike and then he can get some exercise?
> 
> Seriously if you want to child to be fat, obese and have zero social skills go ahead and get a console for him....otherwise get some toys that are more fitting for a 5 year old.


I'm glad soeone had the balls to put this. I know it's not what the OP asked for but I feel it's relevant.

If you must, try to keep some innocence in the lad and get the Wii and keep him away from the violence and realism of gamer platforms for as long as possible.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

To keep the little one from violent games is simple. Buy less violent ones and keep daddys stock of games away.

Kids do need to get out I agree but it goes dark and cold at 4 o clock now so half hour playing innocent games wont hurt him. Didn't hurt me when i was a kid


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Showshine said:


> To keep the little one from violent games is simple. Buy less violent ones and keep daddys stock of games away.
> 
> Kids do need to get out I agree but it goes dark and cold at 4 o clock now so half hour playing innocent games wont hurt him. Didn't hurt me when i was a kid


My brother and I played games too.

The games were connect 4, Draughts, Game of Life, Monopoly or sometimes if my bro was up for a thrashing Subbuteo.

Or we had our toy cars and track that we made up.

Our Scalectrix that we learned how to set up and wire up by the age of 5. The controllers stopped working once, we took it apart, noticed the dust, cleaned them and put them back together.

So many other things for a 5 year old to be doing that sitting in front of the TV ruining their eyes.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> You have to be having a laff rigth?
> 
> Getting a 5 year old a games console.....how about getitng him some normal toys he can go out and play with in the garden and get some fresh air....or dare I say it a bike and then he can get some exercise?
> 
> Seriously if you want to child to be fat, obese and have zero social skills go ahead and get a console for him....otherwise get some toys that are more fitting for a 5 year old.


Hence the second sentence in my original post _ "im not sure I want him to have a console at such a young age"_

Im still weighing up the options, hence my request for advice.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

LeadFarmer said:


> Hence the second sentence in my original post _ "im not sure I want him to have a console at such a young age"_


Yep, should have re-read before i got on my high horse. Sorry :thumb:

At least you have a wide range of opinions :lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with having a console for the little one, it's about moderation. We've just got a new 360 my little boy is getting Cars2 and Lego for it, it improves hand eye coordination and motor skills.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

5 years old ?! what about some good old books instead ?! too young IMO !!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

bigmc said:


> There's nothing wrong with having a console for the little one, it's about moderation. We've just got a new 360 my little boy is getting Cars2 and Lego for it, it improves hand eye coordination and motor skills.


So does throwing and catching a ball.

Though that involves balance and proprioception too.

I'm still not convinced.


----------



## Loopylou (Oct 30, 2011)

I think the wii is your best bet as this has captured the Market for younger children and this is definitely reflected in the games on offer. Plus it's a good console for playing as a family..... When the little ones gone up you can have some drink fueled competitive fun !!!


----------

